# Pigeon badly hurt HELP



## Pigeon1980 (Apr 13, 2007)

I found a pigeon hit by a car in the street. He is panting and bleedind from a wing, a leg and an eye all hurt . Is there a soft way to help that poor bird to be released... medication maybe? He is going to die, maybe I can help to stop the agony? I can't stand that suffering. Help please I can't take him to a vet now!!!  Until monday morning, it is too long!

p1980


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Where are you located? Maybe someone here is near by? Keep the pigeon warm and in a quiet place.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you so much for helping this needy pigeon.

Please follow instructions on this link:

If there is any head trauma then do not use heat.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


You can try to locate a rehabber:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactN.htm


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi There*

Any updates on the pigeon?


----------



## Pigeon1980 (Apr 13, 2007)

There is no rehab near our house! The pigeon is still alive but he seems to sleep, he does not move at all. But he is still breathing... What else to do than wait...  

p1980


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Where are you located, Pigeon1980? Have you done what is suggested in the link that Treesa posted?

Terry


----------

